# Melba or Peaches? (Or something else?)



## kathyp (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm a cool-toned NW15/N3 but can wear peaches and corals as long as they don't veer too far off into orange territory. Right now I'm looking at Melba and Peaches. I used to wear Cheek before it turned pro and I love Deep Throat from Nars (just not the sparkle). I'm *slightly" favoring Peaches (I love the Sheertone blushes), but I'm open to suggestions. (Can't get to a Macy's until next week, unfortunately.)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 11, 2009)

between the two you mentioned I prefer Peaches. I'm cool toned too but darker than you (NW30). My favourite peachy blush is Cantaloupe which is matte peach blush and you need to get it from the PRO store.

I also heart Nars Deep Throat, it's my everyday blush


----------



## kathyp (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ My favourite peachy blush is Cantaloupe which is matte peach blush and you need to get it from the PRO store._

 
Cantaloupe was on my shortlist, too. But I'm four hours away from a pro store and I didn't want to order it blind.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 11, 2009)

I would go with peaches as well!


----------



## Tahti (Aug 11, 2009)

I have Melba and Peaches and I like Melba more... then again I'm a bigger fan of more pigmented blushes. I don't really use Melba on my skintone as I'm way too pale, but I have a lot of NW15-20 friends who tend to look fabulous in Melba. Hth!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 11, 2009)

I vote for Melba...so pretty! Love Cantaloupe too!


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm NW20/25 and prefer Melba. It's more on the peachy-pink side. Peaches runs a little orangier.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks all. I'm coveting Cantaloupe now, though I might have to wait awhile.


----------



## User38 (Aug 12, 2009)

My vote is for Peaches and Canteloupe.. If I wear too much pigmentation on my cheeks I look like a Carnival ho!


----------

